# Read This Thread Now!!!!!!!!



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2010)

Folks, some of you aren't "getting" the purpose of this forum. The purpose of this forum is for employers seeking employees and people looking for a job to hook up. Nothing else.

If you own your own business you may not advertise your product or services in this forum.

I know some people don't think it necessary to actually read our rules since they "know how message boards work" and still others think the rules apply to everybody except them. That is not the case.

The rules for this forum are few, simple and straightforward and we want to keep it that way. From today forward anybody who can't follow them won't get much slack from us. Thank you for cooperating with us and following our rules. 

The rules for this forum can be found here. It won't take 10 seconds to read and understand them. Trust me.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=579206


----------



## tommy jacobs (Dec 16, 2010)

*my mistake*

Very sorry, i failed to read the rules, wont happen again, just trying to help out a freind ?????


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2010)

Its' all good Tommy.


----------



## CADFather (Dec 17, 2010)

elfiii,
Terribly sorry if my post that was removed appeared like a commercial post I assure you, it was not.  I'm just a regular guy that's looking for work in a relatively narrow field.  I put up a different one that should be a little clearer on that and changed my sig line so it doesn't seem to be a commercial now. 

Joe


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 17, 2010)

VI-O-LATION! On my part as well, Apologies.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 17, 2010)

All apolo-geeze here too.  Just a guy with some equipment "looking for a job to hook up".


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

Not sure what was wrong with my post. I would like to know how my post violated anything in the rules section



243Savage said:


> Folks...
> 
> 
> This forum has two purposes only....For folks looking for employment opportunities who are out of work and are seeking a job *or looking for a second job,* and for employers to advertise vacancies.  This is not a venue to advertise goods and/or services for hire/trade.
> ...


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I misinterpreted it today too - posted a job seeking related vent.  

Sorry about that mods!


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

ekim22 said:


> I think I misinterpreted it today too - posted a job seeking related vent.
> 
> Sorry about that mods!



  I dont have a problem with it being moved/deleted, but I guess I just dont understand how my post differed from some currently listed. Not trying to start anything, but I was just looking for some work the next few weeks and thought that was the purpose of this forum.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2010)

This forum has two purposes only....For folks looking for employment opportunities who are out of work and are seeking a job or looking for a second job, and for employers to advertise vacancies. This is not a venue to advertise goods and/or services for hire/trade.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 26, 2010)

Props to the good folks on this forum!
Pretty cool seeing people fessin up and apologizing for their mistakes......... I didnt see any big  coming down, nor anyone asking for an apology..........

Me thinks someone on here has The Force, like a Jedi


----------



## jonsey (Dec 27, 2010)

Well darn, I'm not an employer so I guess I'll find somewhere else to hire some help.


----------



## rospaw (Dec 27, 2010)

elfiii said:


> Folks, some of you aren't "getting" the purpose of this forum. The purpose of this forum is for employers seeking employees and people looking for a job to hook up. Nothing else.
> 
> If you own your own business you may not advertise your product or services in this forum.
> 
> ...



Well the 10sec rule didn't work for me. If i am looking for a plumber and roofer to do some work for me (i am a company/ rental props) where do i need to post this? Thanks


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 28, 2010)

jonsey said:


> Well darn, I'm not an employer so I guess I'll find somewhere else to hire some help.




If you are hiring people to work, you are an employer.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2010)

rospaw said:


> Well the 10sec rule didn't work for me. If i am looking for a plumber and roofer to do some work for me (i am a company/ rental props) where do i need to post this? Thanks



Campfire forum.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2010)

PM on th' way,rospaw!


----------

